

Google Usability Research on Federated Login (OpenID) - wmf
http://sites.google.com/site/oauthgoog/UXFedLogin

======
MicahWedemeyer
It's not really OpenID, as it uses e-mail as the way of identifying users.

They say later on that this is not required, but then go on to suggest that
you make the login caption: _Enter your E-mail address or IDP_

Um, yeah, "Enter your IDP" is even less user-friendly than enter your OpenID.

Still, I'm glad Google is thinking about this stuff. Their adoption of Jabber
and rebranding as GTalk makes me think that they might eventually adopt OpenID
and rebrand it as GoogleID or something. On that day, I'll be very happy when
visitors to my site find that they can instantly log in with their Google ID.

